# Pump Track - Home Owners Association



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2008)

Does anyone know of a Pump Track which was built or approved by a neighborhood or Home Owners Association(HOA)?

We have presented plans for a pump track to our neighborhood HOA and they have requested confirmation of a HOA supported pump track. The more HOA supported pump tracks I can list the better. Thank you.


----------



## BonkedAgain (Aug 23, 2005)

You may want to ask these people. I'm pretty sure that the neighbors were involved in these projects, although I can't say if there were actual HOAs.

Golden Bike Park
The Salida BIke Park - Salida Mountain Trails Colorado


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2008)

Will do. Thank you, BA.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Does anyone know of a Pump Track which was built or approved by a neighborhood or Home Owners Association(HOA)?
> 
> We have presented plans for a pump track to our neighborhood HOA and they have requested confirmation of a HOA supported pump track. The more HOA supported pump tracks I can list the better. Thank you.


Is this in a backyard? Then its likely subject to ARB (architecture review board) and comments/approval from neighbors who can see it.

Your odds are better on association area "green space" or "common area" that is used for play grounds, tennis courts, and other recreation activity. The question is whether or not this "amenity" will add value to the neighborhood. Work on your answer for that, as well as who maintains it.

My HOA (1,300 homes) has 8 miles of approved, volunteer built single track. The HOA has paid some small sign and equipment rental expenses. No pump track, but I'm pretty sure I could build it if I wanted. I know my odds would be better back in the woods amidst the trails compared to next to the swimming pool.

Your HOA will want to make sure it's property remains for the private use of its residents. This means you may have issues if you try to drag you local club into building and maintaining your association pump track and trails. Also, if your club is going 501c3, working/bettering private property can be a hurdle to jump over. I maintain a separate email list for association trail work so that the local club stays out of it. Several people are the same of course, different hat.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

The dirt jumps (I know they're not a pump track) at Bouldin Creek was supported by the neighborhood association. Jason Sunday built the jumps several years ago, and the city bulldozed them. The neighborhood association stepped in to say that they liked what Jason did b/c it drove out an unwanted element, and the people who rode there cleaned up the park. You might try to google Bouldin Creek HOA; IIRC, some guy named Chuck from the neighborhood was the driver behind it.

Contact IMBA, too, to see if they know of any.

Dewayne


----------



## Kool (May 20, 2009)

It will depend on your HOA covenants. 
Check out leelikesbikes dot com. And his article pump track nation. Apparently he was able to put one in his backyard. 

Good luck


----------



## thumpduster (Nov 19, 2008)

Good luck, HOA's can be quite fickle to work with. Maybe you could call it something besides a pump track? aka "a terraced garden with a rolling walk way" or something artsy like "a study in landforms and organic materials sculpture". I'm sure you have neighbors with putting greens or small landscaped ponds or such, really a pump track isn't that different from other landscaping projects.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you for the responses. This is a Pump Track to be located in the neighborhood park. I hope we can get it through...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh, hey Dewayne, how are you. You did some nice work on our SR trails. I was on the Trails Committee with Rich when you worked out here last year. I wish you were still in the area. We have presented a plan to the SR Facilities Committee for a Pump Track behind John Simpson Park. They were supportive but had some questions...you know how they are.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Oh, hey Dewayne, how are you. You did some nice work on our SR trails. I was on the Trails Committee with Rich when you worked out here last year. I wish you were still in the area. We have presented a plan to the SR Facilities Committee for a Pump Track behind John Simpson Park. They were supportive but had some questions...you know how they are.


I wish I was there, too. If anyone from the board wants to contact me with questions, have them email me at dewayneburatti @ gmail.

I forgot to mention Block House Creek up toward Leander on 183 has dirt jumps and maybe a pump track. You might try to contact someone in the HOA or city about that one.

Good luck.

Dewayne


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

My friends and I worked on the pump track & dirt jump line in Elizabeth Milburn Park, Cedar Park.

Long thread here, with some pics and video, etc.:
The New Cedar Park Milburn Pump Track Thread (and DIG tomorrow Sat Nov 20 @ Noon

Milburn BMX / MTB, Cedar Park - DIG Weekend Nov 20-21, 2010 on Vimeo


----------



## jojoh2033 (May 15, 2009)

Definitely keep us updated Treaty Oak. There are lots of riders in Austin who would more than happy to help support and dig for more public pump tracks, myself included.


----------

